# Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Dean the Master

*Houston Rockets Houston v.s. Los Angeles Lakers, Staples Center,
Los Angeles, CA
Friday Dec. 15th 10:30PM Eastern Time*


*Houston*








*(14-8)
Probable Starters*







































*VS*

*Los Angeles Lakers*








*(15-7)
Probable Starters*








































This Game Is On National Coverage By:
​















Preview


> Houston (14-7) at LA Lakers (15-7) 10:30 pm EST
> 
> LOS ANGELES (Ticker) -- The Houston Rockets will have a second chance to do what they failed to get done just three days ago.
> 
> All-Star Yao Ming and the Rockets will try to put an end to their two-game slide when they visit the Los Angeles Lakers on Friday.
> 
> In the first matchup on Tuesday, superstar Kobe Bryant had 23 points, eight rebounds and seven assists to lead the Lakers to a 102-94 triumph at Houston. Yao scored 26 points in the loss.
> 
> Los Angeles has won six of the last seven meetings with the Rockets.
> 
> Yao collected season highs of 38 points and 18 rebounds but it wasn't enough in a 109-107 loss at Golden State on Thursday.
> 
> The Lakers had their three-game winning streak snapped on Wednesday with a 110-101 loss to the Dallas Mavericks. Bryant scored 17 of his 33 points in the third quarter.
> 
> With Lamar Odom, who was injured in Tuesday's win, missing at least the next month due to a sprained right knee, Los Angeles will need to count heavily on its reserves to fill the void left by the 6-10 forward.


vBookie Rules


----------



## yaontmac

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

We're doomed :no:


----------



## AllEyezonTX

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Yao will need help once again, if it comes form Bonzi :yay: ...I will be forever grateful! would have been nice to get that State game & start the trip on a high note.


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

I am not looking forward to this game.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

a block by yao, a near airball by alston, and a 3 by head to open the game up


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

damn, kwame blocked yao.

yao gets his second block o vlad-rad


----------



## yaontmac

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Lakers win 162-89. Les fires JVG after the game. :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

yao with the turn around. he needs to do that all night on kwame


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

radman blocked twice by yao YAHA


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

that looked like yao did some damage to his hand/arm, he should probably block the ball not the backboard lol, great start


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

chuck made the lay up. thats good news.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Looks Yao hurt his forearm?


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

yao gets called for 3 seconds, i saw that coming


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*



kisstherim said:


> Looks Yao hurt his forearm?


probably a little stinger or bruise. its nothing


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

another block.

and chuck just grabbed a little bit of jersey


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

failed alley oop there for the lakers thanks to hayes


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

dont jack up that 3 alston. youre an idiot


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Blocking feast from Yao Ming


----------



## hroz

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

LOl Hayes can come up with so many PFs I like it though we have players to fill in that position if he fouls out. He has got to go 100% everytime and he does.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

when yao gets the bounces he is getting right now on his shot, you know things are going his way


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

i wanna see yao get a trip-dub


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

yao is a swatting machine, but bynum took it up to him


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Bonziiiiiiii


edit: AGAIN!


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

wow,wow, Bonzi:clap2: :worthy:


----------



## sky_123

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*



Pimped Out said:


> i wanna see yao get a trip-dub


4 blocks so far. looks good.
but what we need most is to win the game


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

wells is playing pretty well so far, good to see him back


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

WoW


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

nice blk Dike


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

dikembeeeeee mutomuboooooo

:naughty:


----------



## sky_123

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

wow, so many blocks and turnovers. lol


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

kwame got away with the hook on yaos arm there for that steal.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

20 point lead. lets not blow this.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

barry and walton are saying they would take yao over a healthy shaq. i like someone giving yao the respect he deserves instead of just throwing love shaqs way despite his decline


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Yao 6 blks in 15 mins? 
the bad news are Kobe is heating up and both JH and Hayes have 3 fouls


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

**** the trip-dub. i want the quad.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

what was the pass to yao? right at his feet.

but nice feed from head to battier on the break earlier.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*



kisstherim said:



> Yao 6 blks in 15 mins?
> the bad news are Kobe is heating up and both JH and Hayes have 3 fouls


i think juwan just picked up another.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Yao is Godzilla & the Lakers are the little people running for cover:lol: seriously, good game by the guys so far...I surely hope Van Gundy doesn't louse this one up! Feed the big man until he's full, Bonzi looked good & bad


----------



## TM

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

How the heck did Kobe go from 6 to 18 points in like 3 minutes. Battier is going to work on him though. Hopefully they can keep it up in the second half.

BTW, I got my Indiana Pacers vs. Houston Rockets tickets yesterday :clap: Dec 26. Don't miss it!


----------



## yaontmac

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

JVG needs to give a big speech about maintaining the lead.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

blowing out the Lakers would surely make up the lost to State last night


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*



TM said:


> How the heck did Kobe go from 6 to 18 points in like 3 minutes. Battier is going to work on him though. Hopefully they can keep it up in the second half.
> 
> BTW, I got my Indiana Pacers vs. Houston Rockets tickets yesterday :clap: Dec 26. Don't miss it!


really? where do you live? i always just figured you live in NC


----------



## hroz

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*



kisstherim said:


> Yao 6 blks in 15 mins?
> the bad news are Kobe is heating up and *both JH and Hayes have 3 fouls*


Thats cool Padgett can fill in for alittle while.
I dont mind Hayes & Howard picking up fouls as long as Yao doesnt.

Im surprised they arent going through Head more often.

But so far so good.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

13pt lead now, and with the way we play they can come back at anytime...

c'mon, someone spark the offense!!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

****! Kobe!

Yao needs to take over else we'll lose this...


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

can we have a game where Alston doesn't jack up 10+ shots a game?? ARGH!

Lets just put JL3 and Novak in like last time, we'd prob have a better chance that way...


----------



## hroz

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

JVG cant spell offense.

We are having another 3rd quarter melt down against the Lakers


----------



## hroz

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*



Yao Mania said:


> can we have a game where Alston doesn't jack up 10+ shots a game?? ARGH!
> 
> Lets just put JL3 and Novak in like last time, we'd prob have a better chance that way...


Fing hell

Stop ****ing shooting drag him

Hes got 6 assists look for the open man hell loook for Yao


----------



## hroz

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

double double for Yao needs 4 more blocks *fingers crossed*


----------



## yaontmac

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Yao needs rest. Rox need to attack the basket now.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

6pt lead heading into the 4th, we're on the road and momentum with the Lakers.... not looking good..


----------



## yaontmac

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Maybe playing Wells is not such a hot idea.

When Head brings up the ball he gives it to someone else. So Head doesn't shoot! :-(


----------



## hroz

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Who the ..... is Evans??????????


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

[chant]airball airball airball airball airball[/chant]


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Maurice Evans is a very underrated player, used to be on the Pistons bench

alright, its Bonzi time!!!


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

why is alston a total idiot?


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

3 more block :gopray:


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Bonzi=Savior :yay:


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*



Pimped Out said:


> 3 more block :gopray:


I'd be stastified if he can get one more which spells his new career high


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

oh god alston is the worst strting point in the NBA, seriously does he actually have a clue of what the **** he is doing


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Alston doesn't realize that every extra second he holds onto the ball, it makes his teammates cool down more and more. 

How hard is it to find a pass-first PG in this league???


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

3pt game, ****..... 

Its Head time....


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

last game our late FTs killed us, looks like it could be the other way around this time


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

hack-a-kwame hahaha, actually its quite boring


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Hack-a-Brown,lmao


----------



## yaontmac

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Alston's got to go


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

someone pass me a sledgehammer. I'm gonna go knock out Rafer Alston.


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

alston another brick, seriously a total idiot, can we trade him for gerry mcnamara in the D-League? or Jay Williams? maybe me?


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

we've lost. throw in the towel. its over


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

good pass rafer, you dumb ****


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

****, I'm gonna be so pissed off if we lose this one....

I actually don't trust Yao at clutch time at this point. Give it to Head.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

**** **** ****. This sucks ***.

bring in Novak.


----------



## hroz

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

plz plz drag Alston


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

clutch block


----------



## yaontmac

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

*FALLING APART* = the Rox new motto


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

what a clutch block by yao!!!! but seriously is luther as dumb as rafer??

EDIT: and clutch turnaround


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Great block by Yao, he looks so pissed


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

yah Yao's sick of losing...

we need a STOP


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

YES! c'mon, its Novak time! :banana:


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Head was going for a fastbreak layup then JVG called a timeout? wtf?


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Gulp


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

*WHY ARE WE SO ****ING UNABLE TO GET ANY SEMBLANCE OF AN INBOUNDS PLAY?????????*

im so tired of that garbage


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

damn it


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

bleep, its OT....


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Ot


----------



## AllEyezonTX

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

great inbound play, Van Dumby.....Let Novak fire a 3 for 1.9! urgh


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

thats 2 inbounds play he's blown in 2 nights.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

this OT is going to be tough

majorly fatigued players, on the road


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

****, 5th on Yao....


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

wow yao gettin physical


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

this is a dumb team


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

the lower the temp of this OT the better for us


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

rafer with 2 big plays in a row


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

I'm not gonna question the officiating, but why do we have over 2x more fouls than the Lakers??


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

all that great execution and we let brian cook kill us with a wide open 3??


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

I'm not gonna give Alston any credit. If it weren't for him we wouldn't be in this situation in the first place.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

ugliest double double I've ever seen by alston...coach will be praying for this win!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

we score on next posession, or its over


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

come on battier you have to make those shots


----------



## HB

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Last night it was Baron, tonight its Kobe


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

lets see if JVG can blow 3 inbounds plays in a row


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

****. ****. ****. :sadbanana:


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

i havent been able to watch the rockets in a while so ive forgotten, what do you have to do to yao to pick up a foul?


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Yao is not letting us die!!!!! GO YAO!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

I need a star to step up NOW!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

The "first to 100 wins" theory definitely applies right now...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

what a freaking joke. the refs need to get this game under control. this isnt footbal


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

another OT?


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

*** DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yao was fouled!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

another OT equals definite loss for us.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

5 more minutes...NOOOOO! Yao please don't foul out....this one will hurt


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

double OT cause JVG has the dumbest inbounds ideas ever. i KNEW taking it in the backcourt was going to be a mistake.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

pleeeease don't lose this one...


----------



## yaontmac

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Alston sucks!

why is Head taking the ball up the court when Alston is there?!?!?! Why doesn't JVG let Head shoot his 3's!?!?!


----------



## hroz

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

take the gamble put a fresh V-span in there see how tired the Lakers are (p[lus Alston outta the game


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

if JVG goes with the same group they are going to burn out. need to make subs.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

yao should sit until the last 2 mins or he WILL foul out


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

he should have rested yao for the first minute


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*



hroz said:


> take the gamble put a fresh V-span in there see how tired the Lakers are (p[lus Alston outta the game


Yeah and put Novak in there too, its not like the Lakers have anymore energy to play good D.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

if i was yao, i would just walk over and step on jeff.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

well this game is going down the drain fast

we had our chances with the inbounds plays, but JVG is a fool.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*



Yao Mania said:


> Yeah and put Novak in there too, its not like the Lakers have anymore energy to play good D.


its not like we have energy to play defense


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Game Over


----------



## AllEyezonTX

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

someone tell Bill Walton it's not greatness, it's energy...he was off yesterday!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

****.

We need 3s. Bring on Novak. 

Yao/Battier/Novak/Head/Bill. NOW.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

oh crap, am I the only one who forgot this game was on ESPN? oh well, FSN is better


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

who slammed that ball down?


----------



## AllEyezonTX

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*



sherwin said:


> JVG is a fool.


...and it's not even april, outcoached in this one & can you believe was Alston is out there doing?


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

****. Alston, idiot.

SO pissed off right now, can't believe we're gonna lose this. Stupid Gumby, calling stupid plays and havinf stupid rotations...


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

wtf luther. ****. ****. ****ing **** ****. ****ers.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

JVG's idiocy loses another game for us.

Seriously, it's pretty sad how he holds our players back so much.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

3:33 HOU - Personal foul on R. Alston
3:38 LAL - S. Parker steals the ball from R. Alston

4:05 LAL - S. Parker steals the ball from R. Alston

:curse:


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Thanks Rafer!


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

can i start the fire jeff threads again?


----------



## chn353

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

damnnnnnn some1 make some 3's


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Yao should just let it all out and pick up his 6th, then throw his jersey into the stands. That'd be the right way to end this humiliating game.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

wtf... thats a foul on kobe

Luther Head is having one of his worst games of his career.


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

this **** is hard to watch


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

well this one is over


thanks for nothing coach.


----------



## chn353

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

another 3rd quarter collapse.. excellent


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*



Pimped Out said:


> can i start the fire jeff threads again?


And replace him with whom?


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*



Yao Mania said:


> Yao should just let it all out and pick up his 6th, then throw his jersey into the stands. That'd be the right way to end this humiliating game.


i wanna see bodies fly


----------



## yaontmac

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*



Pimped Out said:


> if i was yao, i would just walk over and step on jeff.


this is the best idea all night


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

time to put in Novak, set picks for him and let him jack up 3s. Then foul Kwame like crazy. That's the only way to get back in this.


----------



## chn353

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

yao ming shuld ask kobe to sign with rockets for MLE after his contract expires


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

if idiot Luther Head didn't hack-a-kwame with less than 2 mins, we would have won. seriously, EVERYONE knows that rule.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*



sherwin said:


> And replace him with whom?


adelman is still available...


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

This sux


----------



## yaontmac

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

where are the 3 point shooting?!?!?

we shoot 3 points all season and then we stop tonight?!?!


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

has anyone seen mr predictable lately?


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

**** it. Get Yao on the bench. the man is tired


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*



Pimped Out said:


> has anyone seen mr predictable lately?


think he's probably busy w/ school and stuff

Yao with another 35/15 game


----------



## AllEyezonTX

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

....a westcoast trip to forget so far


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

Rafer vs. Smush - BATTLE OF THE SCRUB PG'S!


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

oh well, another loss. Let's hope we can beat the Clippers.


----------



## yaontmac

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*



chn353 said:


> yao ming shuld ask kobe to sign with rockets for MLE after his contract expires


Yao should ask the Chinese government to tell the NBA he has to play with LA Lakers. :biggrin:


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

if I was a Rocket I would have tackled a Laker out of frustration, and then punched JVG


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

totally outcoached, cant' believe Gumby didn't replace the starters with some fresh legs, esp. seeing what happened the last time we played the Lakers...

Props to Yao, he played his heart out, but no one else really stepped up. Meanwhile you knew Kobe Bryant is too good to just stand around and wait for us to score... 

2 tough tough losses.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

I would like to punch Tmac in the back...."That's from Yao!"


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

ANOTHER BAD LOSS!!! WHY US???:verysad:


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

anyone still think alston is good enough that we shouldnt bother thinking about iverson?


----------



## chn353

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

yao should clone himself and join lakers


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

What's wrong with Adleman?

Herculian effort by Yao... but this team needs a PG bad. Can't really be so dissapointed with a loss in the Staples Center to the real AL team though.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

I just wanted to come in here and say that Yao is awesome...the guy is having an incredible year (possible MVP-type season when it's said and done) and I have major respect for him. He played his *** off tonight with 35, 15, and 8 blocked shots...great numbers for sure.

Another exciting game between Houston/Los Angeles...I can't wait until we meet again, and hopefully the next time we do play, you guys have T-Mac and we have Odom.


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

when your point guard is getting schooled by smush parker you know you have a problem at the 1 spot, and unfortunately i think rafers stupidity is rubbing off on to luther, he did some ****ed up **** in the game today ie fouling kwame and copping the technical. on the good side yao was a god in the middle again and the officiating in the game was quite poor especially on yao's turnaround with like 2secs left in regulation. JVG has to figure out that Novak should be in the game if we need a winning shot, or better yet just get the ball inbounds. im getting unbelievably frustrated with JVG getting out coached, once an opposition coach figures out how to stop our methodical and repetitive play JVG is screwed, i wonder when the last time he ran a different play was.

summing up my case :biggrin: 
1. JVG should be fired
2. Alston should never touch the hardwood unless its to run on and wipe water off
3. play V-Span and Novak
4. figure out how the hell to sub JVG (only if #1 doesnt happen)


----------



## TM

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*



Pimped Out said:


> really? where do you live? i always just figured you live in NC


Vacation 

Looks like I shouldn't have gone to bed at halftime.


----------



## Legend-Like

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

I couldnt bear to see the game last night, I thought wed finally win the game but Rafer slipped with the ball....


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*



sherwin said:


> if idiot Luther Head didn't hack-a-kwame with less than 2 mins, we would have won. seriously, EVERYONE knows that rule.


I didn't... believe me though.. I know it now!!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

*Re: Regular Season Game #23: 12/15/2006 Houston Rockets v.s. Los Angeles Lakers*

There was a sequence where Rafer Alston gets the inbounds pass after a Laker score, takes two dribbles and proceeds to crash into the sidelines around the 5 feet mark. That about sums up my thoughts him.


----------

